# Zagreb, Croatia by Nika Loncar



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Take a walk through my home town 

I'll post photos every once in a while, in no particular order, but I'll try to explain as much as I can about what's on them.

First stop: main train station:









King Tomislav (the first croatian king, from year 925.):









City library on the right:









City library from different corner:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

On the way to Ban Jelacic square:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Museum for arts and crafts, established in 1880, as one of the first of it's kind in Europe:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Croatian national theatre, built in 1895 by architects Ferdinand Fellner and Herman Helmer, opened by the emperor Franz Joseph:

In the front is the statue "The spring of life" by the famous croatian sculptor Ivan Meštrović:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice! I was in Zagreb last summer, but unfortunately just for a few hours. The city seemed really nice though.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Museum Mimara

This building was built sometime in 19th century and it used to be a gymnasium until 1987, when it became the museum. It's called Mimara, by the croatian art collector Ante Topić Mimara who, during his life, collected over 3700 of various works of art and donated them to the croatian people. Among others here you can see works by Raphael, Rubens, Renoir, Rembrandt, ancient Egypt and China etc.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The street Praška (Praška means of the city of Prague)

The yellow building is the archaeological museum:










:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Zagreb looks quite nice in these shots. I particularly like the theater although I'm not crazy about its color.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Frankopanska street:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Nika! Your shots are awesome! :applause::applause::applause:

And Zagreb is a fantastic city... :lovethem:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

what a great set of tight dense streets. croatia is just breathtaking all-around and Zagreb looks wonderful


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

This is the street Ilica:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Bogovićeva:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Croatia is on my top 5 destination list! I'd die to go there right now!!! I just need a bit more time and money! I'll be there soon!!


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Croatia is on my top 5 destination list! I'd die to go there right now!!! I just need a bit more time and money! I'll be there soon!!


You're welcome anytime 

This is the Faculty of Law building:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

HAZU (Croatian Academy of Arts and Science):










one of my favorite buildings :cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Cibona tower:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

State archives (former national university library):

Built in 1913 by the architect Rudolf Lubyinski, it is one of the most beautiful examples of art nouveau in Croatia:


----------



## sovman (Aug 8, 2008)

Nika Loncar said:


> Ouch, that's too bad.
> 
> Glad you like it  , you should come some other time then :cheers:


I plan to, but I might not be able to until next year hno:


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautiful photos Nika!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos indeed Nika  kay:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you! 

The cathedral:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The street Krvavi most (Bloody bridge):

It's a historic name, and it's called like that because in this spot used to be a bridge over stream Medveščak (todays Tkalčićeva street). Zagreb used to be divided to two hills, Gradec and Kaptol and the people of these two hills didn't like eachother very much and they faught on the bridge, that's why they named it "bloody" :horse:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The part of the fort around the cathedral:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The Post building in Jurišićeva street:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The statue of bishop Josip Juraj Strossmayer behind the HAZU building:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures and architecture once more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

What a beautiful city! Seems to be very cossy  Thank u!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city. Amazing architecture, and so much greenery in Zagreb also.:drool:

Thank you, Nika :cheers1:


----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Great pictures Nika.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I didnt know Zagreb is is so nice  nice photos 

Dobro došli :cheers:


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

Great photos Nika.
Nice to see Croatian capital through your pictures.
Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone who commented, it's been a long time 

This is the famous St. Mark's church, on the St. Mark's Square, in the Upper town. It was originally built in the 13th century. The roof as it is now dates to late 19th century.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Stairs leading from Radićeva street to the Stone gate:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Stone Gate* (in croatian Kamenita vrata) is the last still standing gate (on the eastern side), of the old walls aroung old city Gradec.

In the big fire in the year 1761. only the painting of Virgin Mary remained intact, and the citizens of Zagreb then built a chappel in Stone Gate, and put the painting in there. From then on, it became a custome that when someone walks through the gate, they stop and say a little prayer. Virgin Mary of Stone Gate is from then on considered the protector of Zagreb.










Inside:









This is the painting:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

St. Catherine's Church, on the St. Catherine's Square in the Upper town, built in the early 17th century:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Entrance to the Strossmayer Promenade: 










Inside:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

The Zagreb funicular:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Croatian Parliamnet building:


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

Bravo Nika!:cheers: We want more pictures!:lol:


----------

